# NOD32 antivirus v.s. Kaspersky antivirus



## cooldudie3 (Aug 22, 2008)

This is the true debate for the two top antiviruses in the world. Post on the poll and leave a comment.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2008)

I *WAS *a big fan of nod32............
Used to advise people abt it.............
but............I was betrayed by it............
I had it installed in my PC though virtumonde killed my PC..............
there after I'm on Kaspersky............
Having peacefull nights...........*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/28.png


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 24, 2008)

^^
Killed your PC?
btw, same here.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have used Kaspersky in past, and I was very satisfied with its performance.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 24, 2008)

Actually I do not need any AV software after I switched to Vista (Really!). I just use Comodo Firewall and Windows Defender, thats it. Back to my XP days, I was really fond of NOD32 and still it's my favourite.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Aug 24, 2008)

I would vote for Kaspersky any day.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 24, 2008)

Though I use Linux most of the times, installed NOD32 on my father's Windows computer...


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 24, 2008)

Kaspersky costs 5 times less and detection rate is pretty good..so kaspersky


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 24, 2008)

Kaspersky Internet Security 2009


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

Antiviruses are for n00bs...


----------



## spikygv (Aug 29, 2008)

i have an old pc. nod32 i felt takes less resources and doesnt slow down the pc as much as kaspersky.. and nod32 has not failed me even once.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 29, 2008)

Kaspersky rocks...why...

If you you know where to get the offers.. You can happily get kaspersky 6 months or 1 year subscription for free...
 Like one in here...*alphaboard.co.cc/blog/?p=130

So you easily get a valid key for 6 months... And save plenty of bucks..

Moreover kaspersky is really good at detection rate..
And i would say its really less on resource  ..


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 30, 2008)

^^
What the! That works?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 30, 2008)

which one ??? the kaspersky key or vista key in my siggy ??


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 30, 2008)

The Kaspersky key. Is it a scam? What happens if the key doesn't work? Then the old and the new keys are wasted.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 30, 2008)

KASPERSKY EYES CLOSED.

One question, Kaspersky is activated online. I still have about 3 months of the 1yr. that I don't want to lose. I need to format my entire HDD and install XP again cause of performance and some other issues.

How do I do so without Losing Kaspersky, cause it can't be activated again can it via internet.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 30, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> The Kaspersky key. Is it a scam? What happens if the key doesn't work? Then the old and the new keys are wasted.



no its not scam.. its a promotional offer...
the new key will be added to old one... but i am not sure.. coz i deeleted the prev key ( which was a pirated one ) and installed the new key..



comp@ddict said:


> KASPERSKY EYES CLOSED.
> 
> One question, Kaspersky is activated online. I still have about 3 months of the 1yr. that I don't want to lose. I need to format my entire HDD and install XP again cause of performance and some other issues.
> 
> How do I do so without Losing Kaspersky, cause it can't be activated again can it via internet.



if u still got the key which they gave through ur email ... then u can reactivate ur key again... but still u will get only 3 months left...

Or else go thru the link i gave abov e ....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

I had installed AVAST!. It didnt detect 25% of the world's virus. Its crap.

Installed Kaspersky 2009 and now I R HAPPY .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 1, 2008)

where did u key from..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^Was that for me?

Well I got my Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009 from TPB with 8-9 keys .


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 2, 2008)

Alws thr fr KASPERSKY............


----------



## casanova (Sep 2, 2008)

I prefer NOD's big brother ESET smart security. KIS gives too many false positives.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Was that for me?
> 
> Well I got my Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009 from TPB with 8-9 keys .




try the link i gave u...

u can get a valid genuine Key for KAV 2009....

all  those keys taken from TPB will work only for few weeks .. if u update frequently..

i know it since i was using thiose keys for many months..


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Killed my PC too*

NOD32 killed my PC too
After that I am with Avast


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 2, 2008)

Kaspersky FTW! Been running it since a year now & no issues.Got rid of NOD long back when it failed to detected those USB drives autorun.inf infections.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 2, 2008)

autorun.inf is the most prvalant one it seems....

many in my hostel aer also having similar prob.. my kav saves my lappy.. 

*KAV FTW*


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^THanks for the heads up Naveen .


----------



## mad_max (Sep 2, 2008)

well used nod 2.7 sometime back but didn't really liked it,not based on merit jst cuz i hated the gui
anyways nod has awsum heuristics but kaspersky makes up for the poor heuristics department with awsum signatures(the best imo) and prevention is far better than applying cures and i seriously feel sorry for ppl who can't get it through to their pro brains


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 2, 2008)

never used Kaspersky antivirus bt heard many times people suggesting Kaspersky antivirus (in older times people used 2 recommend NORTON antivirus) bt @ present NOD32 is best 4 me.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 2, 2008)

kind of agree that Anti Virus are for n00bs.


----------



## mad_max (Sep 3, 2008)

lol there goes another i wonder why you pros don't use avs..jst thinking out loud here


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> kind of agree that Anti Virus are for n00bs.





I prefer KIS 2009, moved on from ESET Smart Security a few months ago.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 3, 2008)

please do remember that dont do system optimization with KAV 2009 .. it will kill your autoplay once and for all...

this setting will be under system security and under system analyser,,,.

dont run this analyser thing...

i have had problems and it not possible to revert to normal from within the KAV ...

i had to use vista manger to tweak things of my own


----------



## casanova (Sep 5, 2008)

> lol there goes another i wonder why you pros don't use avs..jst thinking out loud here


Because if you know what you are doing, you don't need an av. I have to install it coz my brothers use my pc.


----------



## mad_max (Sep 5, 2008)

yea well thats valid for viruses,being cautious diabling java on browsers bla bla oh and using firefox now thats my all time fav but my dear bro what about worms eh you can't be cautious with them...i've seen far too many self proclaimed pros with an Msc in googling getting their butts infected and seeking help like babies....in the old days when computers had low resources it was an option not to use an av and save that extra amount of resources,and then doing the mind game(and i dare say it was worth it) but now you have to be an arrogant fool of extraordinary proportions not to use some kind of an av solution.
No offence meant to anyone

hey you spelt my name wrong


----------



## yman (Oct 7, 2008)

I prefer  Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009 because the program can be installed on infected computers, self-protection from being disabled or stopped, restores correct system settings after removing malicious software or it have tools for creating a rescue disk.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 7, 2008)

well i always go for avg....hehe


----------



## yman (Oct 7, 2008)

I prefer Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009 because the program can be installed on infected computers, self-protection from being disabled or stopped, restores correct system settings after removing malicious software or it have tools for creating a rescue disk.


----------



## axxo (Oct 7, 2008)

NOD32.....bcoz of key backlisting issue in Kaspersky


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2008)

NOD32 2.7 was the best. NOD32 3.0 turned out to be crap.

Kaspersky at the moment.


----------



## afonofa (Oct 8, 2008)

1. Advanced heuristics causes 100% CPU usage
2. Pathetic self defense
3. Detection rate is falling

If ESET can fix those 3 issues in v3 then they can close the gap somewhat. But till then its Kaspersky Antivirus in the lead and they have only increased the lead with their 2009 product line.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 8, 2008)

kaspersky.. for its quick detection rate..


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

casanova said:


> I prefer NOD's big brother ESET smart security. KIS gives too many false positives.




But till it protects me all the time..no complaints..and i nvr got false positives...


----------

